# Shopping for a slicer



## IA pigsNcrops (Dec 13, 2020)

I am looking into purchasing a 10" slicer.  I am interested in what everyone suggests.   I have been watching Craigslist for a used Hobart, but have not had much luck so far.   I have looked at Beswood and Lem's big bite slicers.  What is everyone 's recommendation?


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 13, 2020)

I've had a 11''er from Cabelas for over a decade with no complaints, wait to find a nice Hobart! RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 13, 2020)

If your anywhere near me in Florida I have a 12” Torrey S/S commercial slicer that has been used maybe 10 times. I would take $400 if you can come & pick it up. It is just too heavy for us to get it up on the counter. I’m getting old!
Al


----------



## Coreymacc (Dec 13, 2020)

I would get the largest slicer you can afford (obviously) my reasoning was for bacon. A small slicer will have trouble slicing a large belly. I don't like cutting down bellies to fit the slicer. If you never plan to make bacon then no big issue, but a 10" may be a bit small. The tables usually don't slide back far enough. 

Corey


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Dec 13, 2020)

Keep on with the Craigslist and Facebook Market place search.  You will get the most bang for your dollar buying a used commercial slicer.  
I searched for over a year before one showed up in my area at a reasonable price.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 13, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> If your anywhere near me in Florida I have a 12” Torrey S/S commercial slicer that has been used maybe 10 times. I would take $400 if you can come & pick it up. It is just too heavy for us to get it up on the counter. I’m getting old!
> Al


Ah, the pleasures of getting older!  Good ideas get heavy as we age, then fall into disuse. The Chefs Choice 665 I have is as large as I will ever go.  Does all I need it todo and does it well.   I too looked at getting a commercial model in the 10 to 12 inch range.  Then I looked at the weight and overall size and what I use a slicer for. Major no-go.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 13, 2020)

IA pigsNcrops said:


> I am looking into purchasing a 10" slicer.  I am interested in what everyone suggests.   I have been watching Craigslist for a used Hobart, but have not had much luck so far.   I have looked at Beswood and Lem's big bite slicers.  What is everyone 's recommendation?


Just so you know what is out there, here is a link. Lots of brands to choose from:









						Commercial Meat Slicers
					

Electric meat slicers allow you to purchase deli meat in bulk and slice meat as needed -- which reduces waste in your establishment. Commercial electric meat slicers can easily cut through processed meats to fill your customers' orders, and with blad




					www.webstaurantstore.com


----------



## IA pigsNcrops (Dec 13, 2020)

Coreymacc said:


> I would get the largest slicer you can afford (obviously) my reasoning was for bacon. A small slicer will have trouble slicing a large belly. I don't like cutting down bellies to fit the slicer. If you never plan to make bacon then no big issue, but a 10" may be a bit small. The tables usually don't slide back far enough.
> 
> Corey


Good point, we just butchered a pig, and the two bellies are in the freezer, going to try bacon for the first time


----------



## IA pigsNcrops (Dec 13, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> If your anywhere near me in Florida I have a 12” Torrey S/S commercial slicer that has been used maybe 10 times. I would take $400 if you can come & pick it up. It is just too heavy for us to get it up on the counter. I’m getting old!
> Al


About how heavy is it?  Just wondering if there is a way to ship it.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2020)

It weighs around 70 lbs. I paid a small fortune to have it shipped to me when I bought it. I’m guessing at least a couple of hundred dollars for shipping. I would also have to have them package it & buy insurance. Even if you live in Ohio it would be cheaper to drive down & pick it up.
Al


----------

